# Live rock problems



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I just bought a couple of tanks mostly for the live rock and sand. Problem with the live rock is that it is just covered with slim algee. There is good coraline algee on the rocks but most is covered with algee I do not want. What would the quickest way to get it under control without ruining the liverock?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

snails....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Slime algae? Is it brown, red, etc.? If it's brown it will go away on it's own eventually...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would get a pack of Maracin for freshwater, it kills all slime algae.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd boil the rock to kill off everything. Rinse well and add a few pieces of quality liverock and go from there......... No telling what else is on the rock if it is in poor conditions. Could also have hydroids.


----------

